# Prelude in G minor



## rubanetti

This is my prelude nº 1 in G minor, i hope you like my composition:

http://rubanetti.wordpress.com/2011/02/08/preludio-n-1-en-sol-menor-ruben-plaza-ramos (Spanish)

or






Regards


----------



## Moraviac

Nice! Sounds quite enjoyable.


----------

